# ingenius reverse loop solution...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I have seen some of the most clever ideas from looking at Japanese model train layouts. This is one ingenius answer to a reverse loop situation...










There's not even a need to insulate the frogs because the crossing rails are *all* of the *same* polarity.

Now look close and you'll see something else... 










...*all* of the rails are turned *sideways!* 

Why?

Street rails! 









This is truly some of the most innovative out of the box thinking I've ever seen! :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It's called a gauntlet track and it is used my real railroads, primarily to save money on building bridges. It allows for two way traffic without aligning switch points and only requires special signaling.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Interesting info, shay...  I had no idea real railroads ever did that. As far as the modelling, what fascinates me is how there are no polarity issues with the overlapping tracks, and their skill at handlaying the rails sideways.

Here's one of the weirdest layouts I've seen. so far.. 










It's rack and cog driven for traction, and has a neodymium magnet to keep the trolley on the track regardless of the angle.

...and some more interesting ideas. 
narrow gauge festival




Greg


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*The buildings*

What are the buildings made out of? I need some background structures.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Just looking at that gives me a headache!


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Crazy !!! OK I do not understand the electrical part of this is it DC powered or AC ? can someone who know electricity better than me explain what you do not get a short ?

Also what benefit is there to puttting the rail on it's side ?

Thanks Aaron


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Aaron. DC or AC it doesn't matter, both can be shoerted. this rail scheme doesn't get shorted simply because rails of different polarity don't intersect. to verify - draw the diagram with 2 colors, one for each rail. examine how intersections have same polarity.
pictured below is the tram rail. i don't know of any made in HO. by putting the usual rail on its side he sort of achieved a street rail.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Just looking at that gives me a headache!



What did you do spill paint all over your avatar?:laugh:

Gives me a headache looking at it.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

choo choo said:


> Here's one of the weirdest layouts I've seen. so far..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"And all the Whos down in Whoville, the great and the small..."


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

aionta said:


> Crazy !!! OK I do not understand the electrical part of this is it DC powered or AC ? can someone who know electricity better than me explain what you do not get a short ?
> 
> Also what benefit is there to puttting the rail on it's side ?
> 
> Thanks Aaron


I believe the trolley is battery powered.

The sideways rail allows butting street paving material right up to both edges without interfering with wheel travel. It's quite a clever idea. I'm totally fascinated by the different approaches to train modelling in other countries.

Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> What are the buildings made out of? I need some background structures.


Looks like plaster coated cardboard to me. It's a nice stucco effect.

Greg


----------

